
Show HN: To Listen to Any Page Prefix the URL with Playthis.link - soheil
I was tired of having to constantly scramble to find a podcast I want to listen to when going for a walk or just running on the treadmill. I, however, usually have an abundance of blog posts or articles around the web that I&#x27;d like to read. The problem is walking is not very conducive to reading. So I made this quick and dirty site that pretty much works anywhere, no app install, no copy paste, no nothing. Just add the domain playthis.link before any URL in your browser and hit enter. It will redirect to an audio file that automatically starts playing. You don&#x27;t need to click a 2nd button to play the file either. It just starts reading the text right away. You can do this on your phone and just pick it up and go for a hike.<p>Example:<p>Amazing blog post: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kalzumeus.com&#x2F;2010&#x2F;01&#x2F;24&#x2F;startup-seo&#x2F;<p>Audio version: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;playthis.link&#x2F;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kalzumeus.com&#x2F;2010&#x2F;01&#x2F;24&#x2F;startup-seo&#x2F;
======
johnmarcus
Wowzers, I was literally wanting this just earlier today, for all the reasons
you built it. I bet it would be useful for blind people as well, although I
know they have other tools. Here's a link to this article itself. Very cool.
httpss://playthis.link/84170ea641f64ccc4e25fcc3ecaec030.mp3

~~~
johnmarcus
Well, I guess I got the first cache bug, it doesn't pick up the comments after
the first audio is generated. Still super cool.

~~~
soheil
Hmm it is limited though for technical reasons to a few mins of audio. Will
have that limitation taken care of in a day or two.

